# Crossing front leg completely over the other??



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh, not sure if this has anything to do with anything, but he also overreaches/clips his front with his hind at the walk. I just bought him Professional's Choice Ballistic Overreach Bellboots, and the farrier is coming out this coming Friday (he still has his track shoes on).


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

Vet said he is probably just a horse with an oddball behavior.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I've seen horses completely cross over the back legs before, standing and at rest....but not the front....interesting.....


----------



## BossHoss (Nov 11, 2011)

I have seen some very quirky saddlebreds do this! I am not sure what it is, but if you ever find out, I am interested to know. :0


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I know one horse who does his constantly - even scratches his leg with the other leg by crossing the and usin the hoof. Just is an odd behavioral quirk for him - he's a fine hunt horse otherwise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

I knew a colt who volunteered that behavior once when he was little. His owner thought it would make a fine trick so she taught him to do it on cue. Ever since then he would cross one front leg all the way over the other constantly; when he was tied, when he was bored, and when he was supposed to be standing square in showmanship! I wouldn't be able to get permission to post any pictures of him doing it, unfortunately.

So, that _could _be a possibility. I've never seen any other horses do that.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

We have a mustang filly who does that at our place. She does it when she's itchy or trying to get rid of flies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

It's also a stretch I've seen on 'yoga for horses' and apparently some horses like it so much they'll stay in that position not wanting to release the stretch (for shoulders and scapula).


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I've seen a bunch of Standardbreds do that. Actually scratching one leg with the other. One if mine did it, too. 
As for the overreaching, that's fairly common in TB's. A good stride in the walk means a good galopp. Have the farrier square the hind toes a bit. And he might grow out if it, being still a baby and not yet done growing.


----------

